# DUBAI | Forte | 295m | 968ft | 72 fl | 187m | 614ft | 43 fl | T/O



## Gabriel900

The-King said:


> on this image (right) the top of the higher tower can be seen














> تستعد شركة إعمار العقارية خلال الأيام القليلة المقبلة، لإطلاق مشروع سكني فاخر جديد في منطقة وسط مدينة دبي الذي يحتضن برج خليفة، أعلى ناطحة سحاب في العالم. ويتكون البرج الجديد من 70 طابقاً، ويحمل اسم (فورت) ويضم حزمة شقق فاخرة من غرفتين وثلاث غرف نوم.
> 
> وطبقاً لمصادر (البيان الاقتصادي)، فإن الأسعار لم تحدد بعد، لكنها قد تتراوح ما بين 1400 درهم و1800 درهم للقدم المربع الواحد، بسبب نوعية الشقق التي ستقوم بتطويرها الشركة تحت عنوان العقارات الفاخرة. يطل البرج الجديد الذي يقع في إعمار بافليون على النافورة وسيكون على مقربة من مبنى الأوبرا قيد الإنشاء.


According to the article in Arabic this tower will have 70 floors and according to renders it will as well have at least 5 floors podium.


----------



## KillerZavatar

It looks like it's really wide :cheers: heard in the other thread you said it's close to the burj, can you give us some coordinates maybe


----------



## The-King

Location: http://wikimapia.org/#lang=de&lat=25.195253&lon=55.269191&z=18&m=b


----------



## ZZ-II

that's indeed pretty close. Great project!


----------



## Hudson11

it's Dubai, you'd think they'd go fortissimo...


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Looks like an American project.


----------



## cd7890

very nice design,also launching sales on my birthday(ought to buy in lol)


----------



## Mehderan

not bad


----------



## Gabriel900

:cheers:


gevorika78 said:


>


----------



## Blue Flame

I'm not thrilled with Dubai 's new style of building relatively plain conservative buildings. Save that for older, more sophisticated cities. Dubai used to be known for big, bold, and outrageous designs that were occasionally tacky, but always unforgettable. I don't really think that the newer building proposals, such as this one, reflect that.


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^ I think that they don't reflect that is a good thing, these unique towers will look much better alongside with some more normal ones.


----------



## AltinD

The-King said:


> Location: http://wikimapia.org/#lang=de&lat=25.195253&lon=55.269191&z=18&m=b


Wait, if this is the location, unless I'm totally mixing things up, I'm quite sure these are under construction already.


----------



## The-King

that is the location shown on the renders :nuts: :nuts:


----------



## AltinD

^^ And? :weird:


EDIT: What I meant was that a week or so ago I saw ground-work construction happening on some big plot in the area, and if I well remember it was on this same plot.


----------



## Blue Flame

KillerZavatar said:


> ^^ I think that they don't reflect that is a good thing, these unique towers will look much better alongside with some more normal ones.


Well, to each their own. These new towers have less personality and don't reflect the original design styles in the area as well. But if simple and tasteful and plain is what you are looking for, then I guess the new proposals are fine. I just don't consider Dubai to be the place for that.


----------



## Dubai Skyscraper

Dubai builds crazy, unique towers: _"Omg such ugly buildings ugliest I've ever seen f*ck Dubai just look at *random western city* they do it right bla bla"_

Dubai builds sleek, modern, generic towers: _"Omg why do they build so boring designs I don't like it for reason xyz bla"_

...


----------



## KillerZavatar

I generally prefer simple and plain glass towers, but also really like unique towers. In the case of dubai, there are so many unique towers that they steal each others show, so I'm glad for more modern towrrs to cancel that effect out a bit.


----------



## DubaiM

Too many outstanding towers let the skyline turn out very messy. Normal and classic, but beautiful towers balance the skyline well.


----------



## The-King

Number of floors will be *76* for Forte Tower 1 *(6 Podium + 70 Regular Floors)* and *56* for Forte Tower 2 *(6 Podium + 50 Regular Floors)*

Source: http://www.gulfconstructiononline.com/news/story/4174

regarding the height there is still no official release whether this is a supertall (300m+) or not.

There are a couple of residential buildings with similiar number of floors in Dubai which can be used as a reference (between 80 and 70 floors):


Code:


[B]Name[/B]                              [B]Height[/B]    [B]Floors[/B]
D1 Tower		          284m      [B]80[/B]	
[B]Ahmed Abdul Rahim Al Attar Tower  342m      [B]76[/B][/B]
Sulafa Tower		          288m	   [B] 76[/B]
[B]Al Habtoor City Tower 1		  300m	   [B] 74[/B][/B]
[B]Al Habtoor City Tower 2		  300m      [B]74[/B][/B]
[B]Cayan Tower		          306.4m    [B]73[/B][/B]
Marina Pinnacle		          280m	    [B]73[/B]
[B]HHHR Tower		          317.6m    [B]72[/B][/B]
The Atrium		          277.6m    [B]70[/B]

Considering no/very small crown on Forte these are the best references:


Code:


[B]Name[/B]                              [B]Height[/B]    [B]Floors[/B]
Sulafa Tower		          288m	   [B] 76[/B]
[B]Al Habtoor City Tower 1		  300m	   [B] 74[/B][/B]
[B]Al Habtoor City Tower 2		  300m      [B]74[/B][/B]
[B]Cayan Tower		          306.4m    [B]73[/B][/B]
Marina Pinnacle		          280m	    [B]73[/B]

Depending on floor height the chances are good this is a residential supertall with exactly or slightly over 300m, but it might also turn out to be 280m/290m and thus being only a skyscraper.


----------



## KillerZavatar

Al habtoor as a reference is quite misleading, since it's not clear how tall exactly it will turn out in the end.


----------



## Dubai Skyscraper

The-King said:


> Number of floors will be *76* for Forte Tower 1 *(6 Podium + 70 Regular Floors)* and *56* for Forte Tower 2 *(6 Podium + 50 Regular Floors)*
> 
> Source: http://www.gulfconstructiononline.com/news/story/4174
> 
> regarding the height there is still no official release whether this is a supertall (300m+) or not.
> 
> There are a couple of residential buildings with similiar number of floors in Dubai which can be used as a reference (between 80 and 70 floors):
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [B]Name[/B]                              [B]Height[/B]    [B]Floors[/B]
> D1 Tower		          284m      [B]80[/B]
> [B]Ahmed Abdul Rahim Al Attar Tower  342m      [B]76[/B][/B]
> Sulafa Tower		          288m	   [B] 76[/B]
> [B]Al Habtoor City Tower 1		  300m	   [B] 74[/B][/B]
> [B]Al Habtoor City Tower 2		  300m      [B]74[/B][/B]
> [B]Cayan Tower		          306.4m    [B]73[/B][/B]
> Marina Pinnacle		          280m	    [B]73[/B]
> [B]HHHR Tower		          317.6m    [B]72[/B][/B]
> The Atrium		          277.6m    [B]70[/B]
> 
> Considering no/very small crown on Forte these are the best references:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [B]Name[/B]                              [B]Height[/B]    [B]Floors[/B]
> Sulafa Tower		          288m	   [B] 76[/B]
> [B]Al Habtoor City Tower 1		  300m	   [B] 74[/B][/B]
> [B]Al Habtoor City Tower 2		  300m      [B]74[/B][/B]
> [B]Cayan Tower		          306.4m    [B]73[/B][/B]
> Marina Pinnacle		          280m	    [B]73[/B]
> 
> Depending on floor height the chances are good this is a residential supertall with exactly or slightly over 300m, but it might also turn out to be 280m/290m and thus being only a skyscraper.


Let's not forget that this building has a very tall podium. It says 6 floors in the article but the renders are showing 11 floors from the ground to the pool deck. Newspapers do oftenly count floors differently than we do here at SSC.
There is another Emaar project with such a tall podium - Fountain Views. The main tower has 11 podium floors + 65 reg. floors = 76 f and will be 329m tall.
Considering this, it's fair to assume Forte I will be a supertall too.


----------



## DubaiM

^^










Well, in this render I can't even count up to 7 floors.. 
Which render did you mean, where you saw a podium with 11 floors? Don' forget, that podium floors may have a way higher ceiling than normal residential floors.


----------



## KillerZavatar

according to Skyscrapercenter the building next to Forte is called the Lofts and is 134.1m, does that help in nailing it down?


----------



## Dubai Skyscraper

I haven't seen this render before, and it really confuses me. As KillerZ said, the tower to the right side is 134m tall. So according to the render, Forte I would barely reach 270m with 81 floors. That makes an average floor height of just 3.33m - that seems very small.

Here is how I'm counting the floors:

Forte by Christopher Rotter, on Flickr


----------



## The-King

those 11 podium floors seem weird to me, I'd assume it is a mistake in the render or just the facade design of the lower floors, but not actual floors.

If you assume 3.5 meters for regular floors (floor to floor, including slab thickness), about two floors for the crown plus a 10m ground floor and about 5 meters for the other podium floors this is what I get:

1 x 10m = 10m (Ground Floor)
+ 5 x 5m = 25m (Podium Floors)
+ 70 x 3.5m = 245m (Regular Floors)
+ 2 x 3.5m = 7m (Roof/Crown)
*
= 287m Total* -> Skyscraper

If the floor to floor height (including slab thickness) is 4 meter the total height increases dramatically:
1 x 10m = 10m (Ground Floor)
+ 5 x 5m = 25m (Podium Floors)
+ 70 x 4m = 280m (Regular Floors)
+ 2 x 4m = 8m (Roof/Crown)
*
= 323m Total* -> Supertall

Anybody in here who knows what the average floor height in Dubai is for high end residential towers?


----------



## Gabriel900

Although this guessing game won't take us anywhere but If I wanna guess according to what I see in renders I would believe podium floor is more than 5m each and the tiniest change in regular floor height to 3.55m for example will push it to a supertall height. Emaar sooner or later will clear this confusion out but till now I strongly believe this one will hit the 300m threshold :cheers:


----------



## DubaiM

AltinD talked about activity on site, but isn't it just the access (going under MBR Blvd) to the Opera House site and the equipment that is placed there for the Opera?


----------



## Dubai Skyscraper

The-King said:


> those 11 podium floors seem weird to me, I'd assume it is a mistake in the render or just the facade design of the lower floors, but not actual floors.
> 
> If you assume 3.5 meters for regular floors (floor to floor, including slab thickness), about two floors for the crown plus a 10m ground floor and about 5 meters for the other podium floors this is what I get:
> [..]
> 
> If the floor to floor height (including slab thickness) is 4 meter the total height increases dramatically:
> [..]
> 
> Anybody in here who knows what the average floor height in Dubai is for high end residential towers?


Assuming this is just facade design, it would make the podium floors double-height.

The formula would be: 

GF + 2*5x + 70x + Crown ,

assuming 2x for GF and 1.5x for Crown:

= 83.5x

So the minimum floor height for 300m would be

300m / 83.5 = 3.59m

I don't know about many buildings in Dubai, but since I made a Burj model not so long ago, I can tell that it has 3.2m floor height at the lower residential sections and 3.5m at the luxury residential ones. But I'm pretty sure most residential buildings in Dubai exceed 3.5m floor height.


----------



## ray_white

*The Forte towers - number of floors*

The Forte Towers project in Dubai Downtown consists of two towers Forte 1 G+71 and Forte 2.
The Forte 2 will be launch later this year. ^^


----------



## ray_white

*Forte in Downtown exterior image*


----------



## DubaiM

Thanks, but the render was posted just a few posts above.


----------



## Gabriel900

Models in Dubai Mall


----------



## Gabriel900

Some type of machine was drilling on the site today, but wasn't close enough to check ... most prob they started with ground work .. will take a pic tomorrow of it :cheers:


----------



## Gabriel900

Looks like they will start with this one soon


----------



## droneriot

Another update from the local forums says this is just about ready to rise. 

Would be awesome if Il Primo started soon after!!


----------



## DubaiM

droneriot said:


> Another update from the local forums says this is just about ready to rise.
> 
> Would be awesome if Il Primo started soon after!!


And Opera Grand and BLVD Heights and BLVD Crescent and The Address Residences Dubai Opera


----------



## droneriot

I'm not from Frankfurt, so puny 200m-something buildings don't impress me!

Kidding. :lol: Seeing the skyline (that still looks pretty patchy on aerials) get crowded will be amazing.


----------



## Gabriel900

droneriot said:


> I'm not from Frankfurt, so puny 200m-something buildings don't impress me!
> 
> Kidding. :lol: Seeing the skyline (that still looks pretty patchy on aerials) get crowded will be amazing.


here you go a scoop only for you droneriot (DubaiM knows about this already  ) ... next to IL Primo and Forte there is another supertall that will have 111 floors (500m+)  there is many proposed renders but nothing is 100% confirmed yet .. but the first following render most likely will be the chosen one 

*1)*









*2*









*3)*










:cheers:


----------



## HolyMoly

The last render looks great and would fit perfectly into there (next to BK).


----------



## Scion

Gabriel900 said:


> next to IL Primo and Forte there is another supertall that will have 111 floors (500m+)


Is this 500m+ tower on the purple area or the green area? Sorry I got really confused there because the 1st design somewhat resembled Opera Grand... BTW is my depiction of the 2nd Il Primo tower correct? This area will become the next tallest block it's crazy.


----------



## brainsound

A few days ago by me:


----------



## kanye

https://propsearch.ae/dubai/buildings


----------



## kanye

X-post


DubaiDunk said:


>


----------



## zwamborn

2019-06-15 by gevorika78


----------



## zwamborn

2019-08-09 by Gabriel900


----------



## KillerZavatar

288m on skyscrapercenter.com: http://www.skyscrapercenter.com/building/forte-tower-1/19759

old design? it's only 71 floors there as well


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ I Know the exact height and that's not it ... this 288 is for Opera Grand .. It was once confused for Forte on local forum and it seems this confusion reached skyscrapercenter


----------



## Gabriel900

By me









https://www.instagram.com/gab_dxb/


----------



## Gabriel900

Today by me ... crazy facade illusion from Address Opera Residences to the left!!!!


----------



## Jakob

Picture taken by myself:









Picture taken by myself:


----------



## Gabriel900

Today by me


----------



## Gabriel900

Today by me from Fountains!


----------



## [D1ego]

Amazing growing skyline. The shot was taken on january 17.


----------



## A Chicagoan

*January 24:*


DubaiDunk said:


>


 
Untitled by Ahmed Noeman, on Flickr


----------



## Gabriel900

Today by me


----------



## Gabriel900

Today by moi


----------



## Gabriel900

today by me


----------



## Gabriel900

today by me


----------



## Gabriel900

Yesterday by me


----------



## Gabriel900

Some updates while quarantined at home!


----------

